# No Surge on a Friday night at 2:10am this is crazy



## phxsuns1016 (Jun 28, 2015)

Did anyone get a surge tonight?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I think they modified some things after the glitch its not really surging anywhere around here


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

No surge today, my love has gone away
The bottle stands forlorn, a symbol of the dawn
No surge today, it seems a common sight
But people passing by don't know the reason why

How could they know just what this message means
The end of my hopes, the end of all my dreams
How could they know the palace there had been
Behind the door where my love reigned as queen

But all that's left is a place dark and lonely
A terraced house in a mean street back of town
Becomes a shrine when I think of you only
Just two up two down

No surge today, it wasn't always so
The company was gay, we'd turn night into day
As music played the faster did we dance
We felt it both at once, the start of our romance


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Surge seems to be faster... as in not last as long and can change on a dime. Saw a 2.5 go to a 1.5 to nothing in a matter of 1 min. Normally this place would be 2.5 plus for a good 30 mins


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Seriously now... In my neck of the woods surge has been virtually non-existent for weeks now... Normally weekends after midnight it was at least 1,5 peaking at 3+


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Apparently Uber has cancelled surge pricing without informing their workforce.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Surge was the #1 complaint with the Uber riders. They need to ditch that silly scam and raise the normal rate to a fair amount......and riders agreed with me.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Surge was the #1 complaint with the Uber riders. They need to ditch that silly scam and raise the normal rate to a fair amount......and riders agreed with me.


Yep get rid of surge unless something that puts you in danger is happening and raise rates, pax usually agree with that.


----------



## AngelP (Jul 19, 2015)

Worst night I my 7 weeks of driving. No surge at all. Worked 5p. Til 1am....$66.

Baltimore on a Friday night? Something isn't right. 

Wrote several emails to support. No response at all.


----------



## AngelP (Jul 19, 2015)

AngelP said:


> Worst night I my 7 weeks of driving. No surge at all. Worked 5p. Til 1am....$66.
> 
> Baltimore on a Friday night? Something isn't right.
> 
> Wrote several emails to support. No response at all.


Also the app updates are terrible. Very fumbly. Had to hit pick up Joe blow/begin trip/confirm begin trip/confirm pick up Joe blow/confirm arrival/confirm begin trip. Not exaggerating.

Same thing when ending trip. Confirm end/end trip/confirm end trip. Come on!

Icing on the cake. Keep driving wondering when the next ping is coming. It's been 10 min. Oh look im not even online. Kicked off after ending trip. Nice.

Sat idle from 1150pm-1240am on a Friday night in the city. Impossible right?

My patience is just about done w uber. Making 50% less every week. Good thing this is only my side hustle.

Hello, lyft? Side car? Knock knock....


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

AngelP said:


> Also the app updates are terrible. Very fumbly. Had to hit pick up Joe blow/begin trip/confirm begin trip/confirm pick up Joe blow/confirm arrival/confirm begin trip. Not exaggerating.
> 
> Same thing when ending trip. Confirm end/end trip/confirm end trip. Come on!
> 
> ...


And yet passengers just drop the pin anywhere and no need for a popup confirmation request even once. That might be too much trouble.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

AngelP said:


> Also the app updates are terrible. Very fumbly. Had to hit pick up Joe blow/begin trip/confirm begin trip/confirm pick up Joe blow/confirm arrival/confirm begin trip. Not exaggerating.
> 
> Same thing when ending trip. Confirm end/end trip/confirm end trip. Come on!
> 
> ...


Lyft, SideCar same shit. Not enough pings with Uber? Less with Lyft and enough sitting idle with SideCar to grow a couple of hemorrhoids.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Christopher MacDonald said:


> Did anyone get a surge tonight?


Uber eliminated it temporarily in all markets. Travis wants us to know he is in charge. Now riders will get a no uber x available!!! Let's hope common sense prevails. Travis should realize 9x is too much. 2 x 3 xto 4 x. Maybe be smart way just cap it. One extreme to the other. They just announced lower prices so surge would have looked bad. There is high demand still at 2 am Ect . Travis just has said no for now.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> No surge today, my love has gone away
> The bottle stands forlorn, a symbol of the dawn
> No surge today, it seems a common sight
> But people passing by don't know the reason why
> ...


Surge is still there. But Uber is not charging rider s. As of now. Temporary ???? Uber x not available is what will happen. Why work late and mess with those drunks? Why go to those shady neighborhoods ? This is not going to work. Too much surge is also a bad idea. But it is Uber just seeing how many of us will still work for peanuts !!!


----------



## Ssjoe11nc (Aug 8, 2015)

Surge in downtown raleigh, nc last night.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Ssjoe11nc said:


> Surge in downtown raleigh, nc last night.


Great I hope so, we are not seeing yellow orange or red (surge) this week in Dallas ft worth. It's there , but we are not making customers pay anything above 85 cents mile. Uber advertised lower rates and launched dfw airport this week. Hopefully temporary


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

AngelP said:


> Worst night I my 7 weeks of driving. No surge at all. Worked 5p. Til 1am....$66.
> 
> Baltimore on a Friday night? Something isn't right.
> 
> Wrote several emails to support. No response at all.


I emailed and got a response. Yellow increased demand. Orange area about to surge. Red surge in effect. Uber support doesn't know what is going on. Hopefully APP update just forgot how to calculate demand. This is very hard to swallow. I try to be very helpful and nice to all riders. But I am not doing this for free or minimum wage.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> Great I hope so, we are not seeing yellow orange or red (surge) this week in Dallas ft worth. It's there , but we are not making customers pay anything above 85 cents mile. Uber advertised lower rates and launched dfw airport this week. Hopefully temporary


Their is a glitch in software I read in another group. It is affecting some markets across the country. DFW is one of the markets. No eta when it will be fixed.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol. Just stopped at a red light next to an Uber driver in Chicago. Older guy, nice newer Accord. Snot in the backseat all dolled up. Windows down. I yelled "Tip your Uber driver - cheapskate!".

You should all do this.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I think they modified some things after the glitch its not really surging anywhere around here


Don't tell me yall work bar rush at .85 cent a mile


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

1:45? Yes but 1:30 in Newport Beach? Nope. I haven't seen that in a long time if ever.


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

AngelP said:


> Also the app updates are terrible. Very fumbly. Had to hit pick up Joe blow/begin trip/confirm begin trip/confirm pick up Joe blow/confirm arrival/confirm begin trip. Not exaggerating.
> 
> Same thing when ending trip. Confirm end/end trip/confirm end trip. Come on!
> 
> ...


Glad I'm not in that market anymore.


----------



## Heraldo (Aug 1, 2015)

Surge in Cincinnati last night and today.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

We had surge in Cleveland on Friday and Saturday. The only takers I got were short trips. Why stay up to 3 am transporting drunks who ask "Can we squeeze 18 people in your car? The last Uber driver was cool about it" if the money sucks?


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I am semi-retired and depend on UBER for extra money every month. I've been driving regularly (4-5 days per week, 5-8 hours a day). We had Art Basel in Miami last week. Surging was the norm.... but, the intensity of the traffic was abysmal. I did pretty well.
The surge pricing is necessary and important. However, those Pax who are waiting for rides in non-surge areas are not going to get the attention when other areas are surging and theirs is not.
As for leaving myself online while I am in motion to a surge area, I just ignore the pings until I get to the requests in areas that are surging. Not to sound harsh, but why should I burn gas and mileage at a much lower rate when there are better, more profitable rides not far away? One thing I do is go offline when in areas I don't wish to pick up passengers. That's my right to do that, no?


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> I am semi-retired and depend on UBER for extra money every month. I've been driving regularly (4-5 days per week, 5-8 hours a day). We had Art Basel in Miami last week. Surging was the norm.... but, the intensity of the traffic was abysmal. I did pretty well.
> The surge pricing is necessary and important. However, those Pax who are waiting for rides in non-surge areas are not going to get the attention when other areas are surging and theirs is not.
> As for leaving myself online while I am in motion to a surge area, I just ignore the pings until I get to the requests in areas that are surging. Not to sound harsh, but why should I burn gas and mileage at a much lower rate when there are better, more profitable rides not far away? One thing I do is go offline when in areas I don't wish to pick up passengers. That's my right to do that, no?


You would think so, but Uber watches your acceptance rate closely. Stay offline or risk deactivation. In a perfect world, Uber would appreciate a caring, unselfish driver. Obviously they don't have much compassion so why should we.


----------

